# Smoking man cave ready for operation



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

It's not the stand alone man cave like we've seen in other posts. It's my garage. The difference now is I have a 19" TV with Dish Network, remote, comfortable chair, table, and refrigerator. :tu

Over the past couple of years during the winter months, I either smoke on my back porch, which can be quite unpleasant depending on the temp, or in my garage, which has a heater and a radio. Both of which can be quite boring when you have a big smoke to enjoy. While I'm happy to have both to use, there was something missing. A lady that works for me brought me a no-longer used TV and I spliced my satellite from my second, seldom used receiver. Now I'm ready to roll!!! What's probably the best part, it only set me back $20 (coaxial cable). The chair, table, ashtray, TV, and frig are all freebies picked up from different places or items other folks didn't want. I broke it in last night watching the GA/Ala, VT/Neb, and LSU/Miss St games. Cold drinks only steps away. It was a real treat. Thanks to shilala for the inaugural smoke, a second generation Oliva O maduro. It was a monster stick and took 1.5 hrs to smoke, but the time flew by. Can't wait for an NFL game tonight!

Let's see some other man caves pictures from other lucky gorillas!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Great looking mancave!!

looks like ya got all the essentials covered :ss


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

Move the bike and make some room Jamie. Am hitch-hiking east to watch NFL with you.
Great setup!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

What do you do to keep the smoke out of the house?


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

I am drooling with envy. Winters up here get to -60 fairly often and our garage is not heated so that is out. 

Man you got it made! :bl


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Great looking man cave!! Here's a few pics of mine.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Damn it, I want one!

Nice work guys....


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice. :tu


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

awesome, real awesome!!!!....been seriously considering moving my old chair out to the shop in back .....congrats!!!:ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Man caves not attached to the house or above ground are man forts nice looking :tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Darrell said:


> What do you do to keep the smoke out of the house?


The doorway at the top of the steps leads to the wash room, which has another door to the house in it. That door seals really well and if any smoke does comes in (with bathroom visits), it very minimal and stays in the wash room. The wife generally tolerates it.

And, Stevie, very nice man fort. That's a true at-home sports bar. Send me your addy again, I may need to come for a visit. I know where I can crash! :ss


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

stevieray said:


> Great looking man cave!! Here's a few pics of mine.


That cave looks like something I may need to look into one of these days. Can you fit a bed in there as well?


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like you are all set. I can't wait until I have a man cave of my own.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

groogs said:


> Looks like you are all set. I can't wait until I have a man cave of my own.


:tpd:

I have my garage, but it doesn't really feel like it's mine.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice!!!! gotta get me one. My man cave is located behind the tavern that I watch foot ball at. Other than that, there is no privacy or place to smoke a stogie in my house except for the deck.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice looking man caves guys!! :tu


----------



## RockEStone (Aug 18, 2008)

I am totally jealous now. Those are awesome. Now I need to start working on the wife slowly, maybe by this time next year I can have her convinced that a man fort or cave would benefit both of us.

Great Job Guys!!


----------



## Goldengator (Mar 22, 2007)

Those man caves kick ass!! Now I have a goal for retirement in about 30 years.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sigh!
You are all men, who have a MAN CAVE...
And there's me....
Sigh
Tom


----------



## robertw1249 (Apr 27, 2008)

hi all my hole place is my man cave not married hoping to stay that way :ss


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Bravo, and ENJOY IT!!!!!


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 21, 2008)

great looking man cave...I will def. be jealous come December...Hope you enjoy it :tu


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Very nice.

I have to go to the B&M if I want an inside smoke. I should insulate & heat the (unattached) garage.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Mine is the living room, bedroom, computer room, or wherever else I want to smoke. :r

Seriously though, I smoke either in the living room or the computer room.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Freakin awesome!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats! Nice job. With the cold weather coming I have to get my butt in gear and get mine ready.


----------



## Akicita (Sep 16, 2008)

I smoke in my spare bedroom/computer/storage room. I have a window with a fan and a door that seals tight. I also smoke in my livingroom when my girlfriend isnt home. I have french doors in my livingroom going outside that sucks most of the smoke out.:ss


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

Great stuff, especially the red pointy ashtray jj, but you gotta move that tv closer to your chair. My outdoor space is mighty cold and boring compared to yours!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is my man cave/garage. I have a 3-car garage and my wife let me have 1 spot.


I just need to run some Romex for a plug and some coax for a cable hook up so I can set up the tv.:tu


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

No pics at this moment,But my man cave is a 2007 Volvo 18 Wheeler and what ever state I happen to be parked in..


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great pics guys! Have to get off my duff and clear out a spot for the winter.


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Here is my man cave/garage. I have a 3-car garage and my wife let me have 1 spot.
> 
> I just need to run some Romex for a plug and some coax for a cable hook up so I can set up the tv.:tu


 Nice cave Gary looks like the sticker thing really worked out for you.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

TOB9595 said:


> Sigh!
> You are all men, who have a MAN CAVE...
> And there's me....
> Sigh
> Tom


Hey, I'm working on making the spare bedroom in the apartment a man-cave.

I just need to figure out what furniture to get and some other details and it will be up and running.

Mancaves can be created by most...it's just when the significant other is involved that it gets a bit messy.


----------



## LookAtBigErn82 (Sep 21, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Here is my man cave/garage. I have a 3-car garage and my wife let me have 1 spot.
> 
> I just need to run some Romex for a plug and some coax for a cable hook up so I can set up the tv.:tu


Man, is that a ping pong table on the right? If it is, lets bust that out and smoke a few.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Dang noice hangouts boyz. Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang noice!! :tu


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice guys!!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


>


*RAD BIKES!!!*

If this thread is still going by the time the spiders vacate the smoking shanty I'll post pics of my desperate wintertime hovel.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Simply awesome mancave, Jamie. :tu
This spring I finished the back porch and turned it into a nice smoking area for Kerri and I. Then I turned my shed into a shop where I do most of my smoking now. I still have to pull a gasline out there for heat, I'll do that in the coming weeks and I'll be stylin. :tu


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice job fellas. :tu:tu

I'm fortunate in that temps here don't dictate me freezing my arse off during the winter months while trying to have a smoke. But I would still like to have a man cave when I grow up.:r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

LookAtBigErn82 said:


> Man, is that a ping pong table on the right? If it is, lets bust that out and smoke a few.


It sure is buddy:tu

Nothing better than some beer/ping pong and stogies


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are a couple shots of mine. Gonna be full this weekend :ss


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

:eevis said:


> Here are a couple shots of mine. Gonna be full this weekend :ss


loving the blue tape holding the sofa cushion together!!! :r


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I am jealous, especially of that Keystone Light fridge (at least thats what I think it is!) Keystone is my beer of choice. This is my smoking area, at least until we buy a new house with a garage...










And the view from the deck:









Scott


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

With a view like that why would you want to sell...? 
very nice!



Poriggity said:


> This is my smoking area, at least until we buy a new house with a garage...
> 
> And the view from the deck:
> 
> ...


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Poriggity said:


> I am jealous, especially of that Keystone Light fridge (at least thats what I think it is!) Keystone is my beer of choice. This is my smoking area, at least until we buy a new house with a garage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who needs more, nice looking view :tu


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

Poriggity said:


> I am jealous, especially of that Keystone Light fridge (at least thats what I think it is!) Keystone is my beer of choice. This is my smoking area, at least until we buy a new house with a garage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott,
I would love to come up and herf with ya! and a cigar in the woods with the smell of pines....MMMmmmm.

Kevin:ss


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Jay Hemingway said:


> loving the blue tape holding the sofa cushion together!!! :r


 Actually that is a 20' training leash for my dog. He hangs out there with me. It does look pretty funny though :chk


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks, I just got the Keystone cooler Sunday for $5 at a yard sale!!:tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's a couple shots of my Man Cave:








I still have a ways to go cleaning all the junk out of here but I am confident it will be all ready for the winter.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice, i wish that i had good sheetrock in my man cave. I just pieced mine together from when we remodled the kitchen. Bon't now about that iggles helmet though. Notcie the one on my TV :ss


----------



## rhdad42 (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice job on the caves, men! It's great to have somewhere to smoke. Here are a few shots of mine, recently set up in our detached garage.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

rhdad42 said:


> Nice job on the caves, men! It's great to have somewhere to smoke. Here are a few shots of mine, recently set up in our detached garage.


^^^^
And topping it all off is the vintage Farrah Fawcett poster! No red-blooded Gen X'er in the world that hasn't had that poster.

Classic!
:tu


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome caves guys!:tu There is something special about puffing smokes indoors. I was relegated to the patio. So instead of a "cave" I have a "cigarden". Our weather allows for such a fixture except perhaps for 1-2 weeks a year. I'll be posting pics later.

Jorge


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

stevieray said:


> Great looking man cave!! Here's a few pics of mine.


*Nice set up Steve. I like what you have done with the place. LOL :r*


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome caves guys, I really need to set one up in the garage soon. Winter is a comin.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I really need to go home and take pictures of my "smoking area". It just seems like so much damn work.

Take the pictures
upload the pictures to photobucket
wait for the pictures to be uploaded to photobucket
post reply to thread
go back to photobucket
copy picture
paste picture in reply to thread
go back to photobucket
copy 2nd picture
paste picture in reply to thread
go back to photobucket
copy 3rd picture
paste picture in reply to thread

MAN !!! I'm beat just typing about it.

I'm kidding guys

and nice smoking areas.
I spend 85% of my time [when I am home] in my garage/smoking area.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

rhdad42 said:


> Nice job on the caves, men! It's great to have somewhere to smoke. Here are a few shots of mine, recently set up in our detached garage.


 Man that looks a lot nicer and classier than my detached garage!! But at least, so far, it looks like I am the only one with a Spool Table


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

RicoPuro said:


> There is something special about puffing smokes indoors. I was relegated to the patio. So instead of a "cave" I have a "cigarden". Our weather allows for such a fixture except perhaps for 1-2 weeks a year. I'll be posting pics later.
> 
> Jorge


I totally agree. There's something about smoking inside...I can taste the cigar and smell the aroma a LOT better.

"Cigarden" :r Haven't heard that one before. :tu

Great pics everyone:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*My little "Herf Haven" that my wife put together for me for Father's Day in '07.*

(deleted the large photo...look below!)

*I have been privileged to share a smoke with several CS gorillas there.* :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

jjirons69 said:


> It's not the stand alone man cave like we've seen in other posts. It's my garage. The difference now is I have a 19" TV with Dish Network, remote, comfortable chair, table, and refrigerator. :tu
> 
> Over the past couple of years during the winter months, I either smoke on my back porch, which can be quite unpleasant depending on the temp, or in my garage, which has a heater and a radio. Both of which can be quite boring when you have a big smoke to enjoy. While I'm happy to have both to use, there was something missing. A lady that works for me brought me a no-longer used TV and I spliced my satellite from my second, seldom used receiver. Now I'm ready to roll!!! What's probably the best part, it only set me back $20 (coaxial cable). The chair, table, ashtray, TV, and frig are all freebies picked up from different places or items other folks didn't want. I broke it in last night watching the GA/Ala, VT/Neb, and LSU/Miss St games. Cold drinks only steps away. It was a real treat. Thanks to shilala for the inaugural smoke, a second generation Oliva O maduro. It was a monster stick and took 1.5 hrs to smoke, but the time flew by. Can't wait for an NFL game tonight!
> 
> Let's see some other man caves pictures from other lucky gorillas!


Dude,

All is good except for that ashtray. It's ruining your Fung Shui!


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

I have to agree. The ashtray should be on the North West side of the talbe to take full advantage cool northwestern climate so as to balance out the warmth of lit cigar. It's messin' with your chi :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

ucla695 said:


> I totally agree. There's something about smoking inside...I can taste the cigar and smell the aroma a LOT better.
> 
> "Cigarden" :r Haven't heard that one before. :tu
> 
> Great pics everyone:tu


*"Life's Cigarden... Dig it!" *


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is mine.


----------



## Cigarcop (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice caves guys, heres one from my previous home, I love the old school stuff from the 30's.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

OK, so here are the pics from my "cigarden". My little slice of paradise...


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Here are pics of my cache of weapons (these obvioulsy are located indoors). The lower cabinet colorful door panels are my creation, a collage of bands from my last 5 years of smokes...

Jorge


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome looking spot to chill and relax Rico


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

Cigarcop said:


> Nice caves guys, heres one from my previous home, I love the old school stuff from the 30's.


wow man! that looks like some collection you have there! :tu


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

Cigarcop said:


> Nice caves guys, heres one from my previous home, I love the old school stuff from the 30's.


Love the old graphics and packaging. Sweet setup!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Cadillac said:


> Dude,
> 
> All is good except for that ashtray. It's ruining your Fung Shui!


Chris, it's a poinsettia flower ashtray. Got it for a quarter at a yard sale at the church. Wife wanted to put candy in it. I needed an ashtray. Candy is bad for your health!!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Cigarcop, sweet looking collection!!!

Rico, do I look green to you??


----------

